# sending verification code to mobile using php



## jhanu (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, I had created a website and aim is to whoever the client register for site with their mobile number, verification code has to send to their respective mobiles.. so can u tell the process and how to implement this using php....????
HELP ME PLZZZZZZZZZZ..........
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Clydebrown (Oct 2, 2012)

If you would like to send verification code on mobile devices then you will need to take the API from SMS gateway provider and integrate it with your application.


----------

